
Matchmaking Algorithms Unraveling the Causes of Rare Genetic Diseases - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/matchmaking-algorithms-are-unraveling-the-causes-of-rare-genetic-diseases
======
Natanael_L
Interesting, looks like they're attempting something like differential
analysis where they compare how genes express differently once they've found
matches.

